# Walmart forced into driverless deliveries.



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

https://www.abc15.com/news/business/walmart-to-test-driverless-deliveries-in-scottsdale?_amp=true
Come get your own damn groceries out my trunk!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Wasn't that where a pedestrian was killed by a driverless car??!!


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Wasn't that where a pedestrian was killed by a driverless car??!!


A homeless meth addict won her family the lottery.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> A homeless meth addict won her family the lottery.


That sure did go away quickly too..


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> That sure did go away quickly too..


It was obviously the pedestrian's fault. Lawyers sunk their teeth in, though.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> It was obviously the pedestrian's fault. Lawyers sunk their teeth in, though.











Uber's self-driving operator charged over fatal crash


The safety driver of an Uber autonomous car is charged with negligent homicide.



www.bbc.com


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

MHR said:


> Uber's self-driving operator charged over fatal crash
> 
> 
> The safety driver of an Uber autonomous car is charged with negligent homicide.
> ...


Even if the driver had their eyes up, no one should walk right in front of a moving vehicle.

Video clearly shows Darwin at work.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm sorry, but if i'm riding in one of uber's machines my hands are on the steering wheel (letting the car steer) and my foot is on the break, i'm not watching hulu on my phone.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Sure, the driver was an idiot for watching their phone in a car with cameras, but the pedestrian literally walked right in front of a moving vehicle. It's debatable that even if reacting immediately that the drug addled pedestrian would have died.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

What’s point of having driverless cars if you need a “safety driver” in the car to keep your fancy machine from turning pedestrians into road kill?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> What's point of having driverless cars if you need a "safety driver" in the car to keep your fancy machine from turning pedestrians into road kill?


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Sure, the driver was an idiot for watching their phone in a car with cameras, but the pedestrian literally walked right in front of a moving vehicle. It's debatable that even if reacting immediately that the drug addled pedestrian would have died.


The pedestrian walked at a location that was not demarcated as a crossing, was very poorly lit (i.e., it would have been lit if it had been so demarcated), and then severely misjudged the distance from the oncoming car (whose front lamps were working perfectly). The bottom line is that you can't fix stupid.



Cdub2k said:


> What's point of having driverless cars if you need a "safety driver" in the car to keep your fancy machine from turning pedestrians into road kill?


It wasn't a proper driverless car, but a human-driven car under development to become driverless.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> It was obviously the pedestrian's fault. Lawyers sunk their teeth in, though.


Car FAILED !

DID NOT HANDLE A REAL LIFE SITUATION.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I would argue that uber also was not supervising their employees properly. I'm sure this wasn't the first time the safety driver was looking at their phone. Did they check the tapes regularly?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> https://www.abc15.com/news/business/walmart-to-test-driverless-deliveries-in-scottsdale?_amp=true
> Come get your own damn groceries out my trunk!


Am I just missing the part where they're being forced to do it?


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

It's tongue in cheek. No doordash driver wants to take their offers.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Lots of drivers take them. Otherwise, the offers wouldn’t exist. If I’m bored, things are slow, and the offer is paying at least $1.50/mile up front, I’ve taken a few. Most tip really well.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Am I just missing the part where they're being forced to do it?


I was thinking the same thing. I don't see how they're being forced into anything.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Lots of drivers take them. Otherwise, the offers wouldn't exist. If I'm bored, things are slow, and the offer is paying at least $1.50/mile up front, I've taken a few. Most tip really well.


Consider yourself an anomaly. My market is always bombarded with them when you open the app because no one accepts them. This is what happens with all of the shite offers: they are front loaded to the queue until a driver accepts.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

To be fair, I turn down those that I wouldn’t take without a potential tip. I cancel at the first sign of things not going well. I don’t pick up from certain stores at all. If it’s going somewhere that’s not famous for tipping, I cancel it. I don’t abandon the delivery plan in taking the few of these I’ve delivered. My wife does this a few hours a week for fun. She regularly picks up $10-20 tips on Walmart runs and got tipped $22 (if I remember correctly) for a ten item Walgreens run. Money can come from weird angles.


----------



## Oogie Pringle (Nov 7, 2020)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Even if the driver had their eyes up, no one should walk right in front of a moving vehicle.
> 
> Video clearly shows Darwin at work.


All Lives Splatter. Get your ass off the road. Nobody cares about your damn protest. Roads are for cars.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> To be fair, I turn down those that I wouldn't take without a potential tip. I cancel at the first sign of things not going well. I don't pick up from certain stores at all. If it's going somewhere that's not famous for tipping, I cancel it. I don't abandon the delivery plan in taking the few of these I've delivered. My wife does this a few hours a week for fun. She regularly picks up $10-20 tips on Walmart runs and got tipped $22 (if I remember correctly) for a ten item Walgreens run. Money can come from weird angles.


Personally, I don't accept the risk of no tip on Walmart orders. Potentially 20+ minutes of frustration and anger for $3.50.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

They pay minimum $7 in this market.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm sorry, but if i'm riding in one of uber's machines my hands are on the steering wheel (letting the car steer) and my foot is on the break, i'm not watching hulu on my phone.


Saying is easier than doing.
Trust me you will be going into sleep mode when you don't move your body entire time.
I will never put myself as behind the wheel driver of auto pilot car.


----------

